# USC Production Interview



## filmschoolorbust (Apr 18, 2008)

So exactly how many Production people got called for an interview anyway? On the one hand, the person I talked to at USC said only a few people (about 3, he said) are called, but I'm pretty sure more than 3 people on this site have talked about getting called. You also have to assume there are others who either haven't come across this site or who just don't post.

Seems like lots of people got called...


----------



## whatdoyouknow (Apr 22, 2008)

I got called.


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 22, 2008)

I was called.


----------

